# 1.96 valves



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

any know where i can buy new 1.96's for 1969 heads? ive been scouring the innerwebs for over an hour now and cant find anyone who makes or sells them.

second question. on the #46's i just got, the valves have pitting on the surface of the valve face, is that something i should replace them over? i havent seen what the stems look like yet but im guessing they are probably rusted and pitted too which would cause leaks past the seals. my intention is to replace the valves, lap them myself and media blast the heads but if i can't buy new 1.96's, i may have to reuse the old valves...

or lap the the valves out of the 94's that are on the car now into the 46's... hmmm that might actually be a better solution...

im trying to keep this 300+ hp 350 build under $1000, currently im at $750 and still dont have a cam (going with a 2081 or 2802, still undecided)

thoughts?

2.11's and chamfering the block are out of the question as that would require a complete tear down which im not keen to doing to this motor since i dont have a garage and taking it to a machine shop which i dont have the $$$ for.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

More Information for SEALED POWER V1824



You may have to scrounge this part# from several different sources unless you find 8 in stock somewhere.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

i dont understand, if the 71 valves are the same dimensions as the 69's other than the length and the 71 heads work fine on my 69 motor, why cant i just use the 71 valves?


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Boomstick said:


> i dont understand, if the 71 valves are the same dimensions as the 69's other than the length and the 71 heads work fine on my 69 motor, why cant i just use the 71 valves?



Longer valves require replacing/shimming springs and having to use a longer pushrods.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

CoveKid19 said:


> Longer valves require replacing/shimming springs and having to use a longer pushrods.


so just swap every thing over from the 94's to the 46's and it should be fine right?


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Boomstick said:


> so just swap every thing over from the 94's to the 46's and it should be fine right?


Yes, but you'd want to check to make sure the springs are at the same installed height as they were in their original heads. Compare valve lengths when you get them apart to verify. Any difference in pushrod length changes may also change the preload on the lifters, so going adjustable w/locks, if you haven't done so already, may be required. Several things can change that affect adjustment also, head resurface, valve/stem grind, and block decking.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

foreevergoat said:


> I


Great advice! I'll have to try that!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Boomstick said:


> any know where i can buy new 1.96's for 1969 heads? ive been scouring the innerwebs for over an hour now and cant find anyone who makes or sells them.
> 
> second question. on the #46's i just got, the valves have pitting on the surface of the valve face, is that something i should replace them over? i havent seen what the stems look like yet but im guessing they are probably rusted and pitted too which would cause leaks past the seals. my intention is to replace the valves, lap them myself and media blast the heads but if i can't buy new 1.96's, i may have to reuse the old valves...
> 
> ...


Reach out to Darrin at Nitemeare Performance. He may be able to help you out. It could be that the reason you can't find these valves is that they don't exist. He does a ton of head work, and strictly on Pontiac engines. If there is an option for you, he would know what it is, and could possibly source them for you.


----------

